# IUI - Clomid



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hello,

I'm having my first IUI procedure in January (around the 15th) I already ovulate on my own but my doctor suggested I take Clomid to enhance  ovulation. I've done my own research and I've read that clomid can mess about with your cycle. Another reason that I'm not keen to take it is because if i produce more than three follicles on my cycle the IUI procedure will be cancelled and I will still have to pay for it  

I don't have fertility problems my partner and I are using donor sperm. The success rate getting pregnant on the first try with IUI is only around 20%, since its working out very expensive for my partner and I we are considering taking a low dosage of clomid.

Can anyone share their experience with IUI with or without clomid?  

Thank you


----------



## vixyb (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi Emma
I am the same as you, no known fertility problems and using donor sperm. I had my 1st iui 13 days ago (not that I'm counting!!) And was also given clomid by my clinic. When I asked they said that it was easier to predict ovulation and to time the iui correctly. I did some research and found success was a little better with clomid  guess I'll find out tomorrow if it works! 
Good luck for yours in January,  will answer any other questions if I can x


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi Vixib,

thanks for getting back to me.

can you tell me what dosage you're on? How soon did you start taking clomid before IUI and......last but not least......how many folicels did you produce on the clomid?

best of luck tomorrow - ill say a wee prayer for you now. X


----------



## vixyb (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi Emma
I took 50mg clomid on cd 3-7 and this produced 2 large and one small follicle.  Hope this helps x


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Thank you Vixyb,

best of luck today - let me know how you get on ( im in Malaysia hence the time difference)

Emma x


----------



## vixyb (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi Emma,
Tested this morning... it's faint but definitely a BFP!!!!!   it's so surreal I don't think it's sunk in yet!! Never thought it would work 1st time! 
Good luck with your treatment xx


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

OMG OMG,,,Im sooooo thrilled for you....

I was thinking about you this morning.

MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS TOO YOU XXX

i really hope it happens so fast for me too...

Did you have one or two IUIs in the same cycle or did you just do the one? i might do two just to be sure xx

Congrats again xx


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

I will lock this thread since you have found the cycle buddy thread xx


----------

